# The Outer Hebrides



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

We have now decided that this Sept we are off to the Outer Hebrides for 2-3 weeks.

We have a dog on board 

Any info about wild camping... campsites and things to see will be greatly appreciated.

Is it best to pre book crossings.

Thanks in advance 

Wups


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Did that last year and youn really only need to book the long crossings Oban - Castlebay/Lochboisdale and Lochmaddy or Stornoway back to the mainland.

The inter island ones are just turn up and wait if you want to be on a specific crossing book or just turn up in good time. That can be useful as the termini are good sources of fresh water and waste disposal points.

Wild camping has been tightened up a lot this year, especially on Barra where you cannot camp by the beach at the airport any more.

Details....
http://www.isleofbarra.com/for-visitors/accommodation/camping-and-caravan-site.html

There is just one campsite on the Uists and Benebecula where you can hook-up, fill up and dump waste - look for the wind turbine by Community College at Liniclate on the south end of Benebecula and the campsite is just west of that on the coast road.
http://www.southuist.com/accommodation.php?action=view&id=43

On north Uist it _may_ still be possible to wildcamp above the beach at Bernaray with a view out across the Sound of Harris.

We crossed from Lochmaddy to Uig so I can't comment on Lewis or Harris.

PS a Hopscotch island hopper multi-trip ticket was cheaper than 3 individual crossings last year - don't know about this year.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Island hopper tickets are cheaper if you do want to Island hop BUT inter island ferries are not included in the Road Equivalent Tariff Scheme. 
Last year we decided to visit Harris/Lewis and not island hop because including the inter island ferry (to the Uists) would have been double the cost of travel to and from the islands!
If this doesn't make sense - blame the wine!

Edit: I forgot to mention that we didn't book until we reached Uig on Skye.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Island hopper tickets are cheaper if you do want to Island hop BUT inter island ferries are not included in the Road Equivalent Tariff Scheme.
> Last year we decided to visit Harris/Lewis and not island hop because including the inter island ferry (to the Uists) would have been double the cost of travel to and from the islands!
> If this doesn't make sense - blame the wine!
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that we didn't book until we reached Uig on Skye.


If you want to do Barra to N. Uist as we did an Island Hopper/Hopscotch/whatever ticket is about £30 cheaper than Oban - Barra Barra - S. Uist Lochmaddy - Uig bought individually.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

The campsite owner at Uig last year was really friendly and helpful, although the leccy meters for the washing and drying were a bit steep!
He did let me order some bits that were posted to him and held safely till we arrived.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Top stuff guys 

We are really looking forward to the trip and hopefully some wild camping

Is there anywhere we can hook up to recharge etc

Wups


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Scottish School holidays are over by September and English ones are all but over, so don't think it shoud be too busy by then.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Wupert said:


> Top stuff guys
> 
> We are really looking forward to the trip and hopefully some wild camping
> 
> ...


The campsite on Benebecula was the only place we found - unless you want to ask at a pub/hotel/cafe etc.

This may help
http://www.welcometoscotland.com/accommodation/caravans-and-camping-parks/western-isles

I think the campsite was only £10 or so in September - and as said the Islands were empty the 2 weeks after Aug BH last year.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

You might already have seen it, but there is a good article in this month's MMM about MHs on the island of Berneray. The community council there positively welcomes visitors in their MHs. However, if you meet a journalist named John McLeod on the islands, keep well away, he cannot stand people with motor homes - silly bugger.

Have a good trip, it is a wonderful place.

Dave


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

dovtrams said:


> You might already have seen it, but there is a good article in this month's MMM about MHs on the island of Berneray. The community council there positively welcomes visitors in their MHs. However, if you meet a journalist named John McLeod on the islands, keep well away, he cannot stand people with motor homes - silly bugger.
> 
> Have a good trip, it is a wonderful place.
> 
> Dave


Thanks for info MMM is on to buy list tomorrow

I must look this Mr McLeod up :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I must look this Mr McLeod up


Try calling in for dinner on Sunday.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

aultymer said:


> > I must look this Mr McLeod up
> 
> 
> Try calling in for dinner on Sunday.


Cold Tongue on the menu!

Dave


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > I must look this Mr McLeod up
> 
> 
> Try calling in for dinner on Sunday.


 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Wonderful. in my opinion the most fantastic place to go with a MH.

We crossed from Oban to Barra, stayed a few days around Barra/Vatersay then moved north through the islands for 10 days in 2008. Beautiful beaches and scenery. South Harris was our favourite place purely for isolation and beauty.

We didn't use a campsite at all - wild camped. some beaches have water supplies to fill up.

Great memories of bbq's at 11pm in near-daylight on beaches, taking a tourist flight from the beach in Barra to Benbecula and return and general stunning scenery.

Took the return ferry from Stornoway to Ullapool and stayed on campsite there for a night.

Anyone who has a MH should go to the Western Isles/Outer Hebrides. It's magical.

Griff


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

griffly16 said:


> Wonderful. in my opinion the most fantastic place to go with a MH.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Cheers Griff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

griffly16 said:


> , taking a tourist flight from the beach in Barra to Benbecula and return


That is on the scheduled service that flies Glasgow - Barra - Benbecula - Barra - Glasgow once or twice a day (depending on tides). The Barra - Benbecula - Barra legs can be booked in person on a standby basis only on the morning of the flight - "if there is space available on both legs". I think the price is £30 and if the weather is good you will be flown up the coast of S. Uist at very low altitude.

We flew to Barra in 2008 and as a result went back in the m/home last year.

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/barra/loganair/index.html






Magical and if you get the "friendly" crew they give you a running commentary (through the open cockpit door) of what you can see during the flight.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We did it last year Harris has some of the most beautiful unspoiled beaches in the world. Don't worry about charging, just drive to a new location every day, just make sure you fill with water at every opportunity. We used an island hopper and booked the long trips that had limited crossings.
The islands are great and so are the local folk.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Pics


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Super posts guys and beautiful piccys Griff

I can just see the dawg tearing around on the beaches


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
we "did" a trip to the Outer Hebrides in June this year, our second time. Tis all true.....the islands are wonderful.

There is a new campsite on North Uist, look up www. moorcroftholidays.com aimed at tents and motorhomes. Not cheap but a nice alternative to the Shell Bay site. 
Both campsites have access to beaches for the dog walking - we have dogs too.

Wild camping discreetly is not a problem - Berneray is possibly the most welcoming...forget actually camping at the Butt of Lewis with a dog - cliffs and then signs prohibiting dogs on the coastal footpath.

However, on Lewis - if you go to the "other end of the coastal footpath" north of Tolsta Head and look up "the bridge to nowhere" then wild camping is fine and great walks.

Oh, and get a copy of Monty Hall's Walks book from one of the local shops - his favourite walks on several of the southern islands.

Have fun
best wishes
Sally


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

You will all get me dribbling again, very happy memories from the 10 years spent living and working in the Western Isles. Amazing clean sandy beaches, clear air and a much slower pace of life. A few drawbacks though, shopping is limited, the weather is much cooler than the south of England and (in those days) the cost of travel to the mainland. RET has now changed that item.
As you say though,very friendly people and beautiful scenery. The main drawback can be their approach to the 'Sabbath'. The further north you go from Barra the religion changes from Catholic to Protestant to Calvinistic. Stornoway was for many years virtually a 'no movement outside' area, unless going to pray. No car washing, no children playing, no ferries; but Friday evening and Saturday were one long drinking session!
I used to avoid Stornoway at weekends if I could and living on Benbecula that was perfectly feasible.
On the question of wild camping, as I have said before most of the land is designated crofting, ie small farms, land. As a matter of courtesy please ask permission if unsure, if you see the postie ask him as they know every person on their rounds!
Happy camping.


----------

